# Doing multiple exposure with 7D Mark Ii



## bob118 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am having some problems doing multiple exposures using the feature in the camera. i get some of the action but the photos are so underexposed that it looks like garbage. Does anyone have any step by step directions that i could use as a guidline. I will be doing track and field this week and would like to get that hurddle shot of the kids going over in a 6-9 frame shot. Thanks in advance and if you have a sample that you could share it would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## DJD (Apr 8, 2015)

Have you read the instruction in the manual? It starts on page 238.


----------

